# prendere lezioni da



## underhouse

Ciao a tutti!

Come si tradurrebbe in francese "da" in questo contesto:

Nel 1896 i vip di San Francisco prendevano lezioni di yoga da uno dei pionieri di questa disciplina.

_En 1896 les vip de San Francisco prenaient des leçons de yoga ? un des pionniers de cette discipline._

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## matoupaschat

underhouse said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Come si tradurrebbe in francese "da" in questo contesto:
> 
> Nel 1896 i vip di San Francisco prendevano lezioni di yoga da uno dei pionieri di questa disciplina.
> 
> _En 1896 les vip de San Francisco prenaient des leçons de yoga d'/chez/auprès d'un des pionniers de cette discipline._
> 
> Grazie in anticipo!


Ciao Underhouse 
Il _d'_ sembrerà un po' cacofonico, ma è solo questione di pausa nella lettura : des leçons de yoga (brevissima pausa) d'un des pionniers ...".


----------



## licinio

Pourrait-on dire :
prenaient des cours de yoga de l'un des pionniers...


----------



## matoupaschat

Oui, bien sûr ! C'est la même chose ; peut-être s'attend-on alors à ce qu'il soit nommé . Il faudrait un autre avis .


----------



## Zampaglione

Je fais le 2e avis 
Je dirais que si on parle "de l'un des pionniers de la discipline", je changerais le "prenaient des cours" par "*suivaient les* cours" :
"Ils suivaient les cours de l'un pionnier de la  discipline" (et je suis d'accord avec Matoupaschat, je rajouterais le nom de ce pionnier)

ou alors, si on garde le "chez" ou le "auprès" : "Ils prenaient des cours de Yoga chez/auprès d' un pionnier de la discipline" (j'ai une préférence pour le "chez")


----------



## matoupaschat

Underhouse avait écrit "prenaient des leçons", ce qui est parfaitement exact et ne demandait d'avis que sur le "da" . Mais tes remarques sont intéressantes .


----------



## underhouse

Penso che _chez_ sia sbagliato qui perché vorrebbe dire che le lezioni sono prese/date a casa di "uno dei pionieri di questa disciplina".


----------



## matoupaschat

underhouse said:


> Penso che _chez_ sia sbagliato qui perché vorrebbe dire che le lezioni sono prese/date a casa di "uno dei pionieri di questa disciplina".


Non credo . A scuola, per esempio, diciamo che la nipotina "est chez Mr ou Mme Untel" per "dans la classe de ...", anche quando non c'è più veramente un'aula propria dell'insegnante . "Chez" sarebbe in senso figurato .
PS. Comunque, anche se significasse "a casa di ... ", andrebbe qui : non vedo niente in questo contesto che lo vieti .
PPS. Temo di essere stato confuso ; "da"  equivalle, tra l'altro, in francese a "par" o "chez", no ?


----------



## underhouse

matoupaschat said:


> PS. Comunque, anche se significasse "a casa di ... ", andrebbe qui : non vedo niente in questo contesto che lo vieti .


Direi di no.

Prendiamo, come esempio, la frase:

"underhouse prende lezioni di francese _da_ matoupaschat".

In italiano, la frase implica solo che matoupaschat dà lezioni di francese a underhouse ma il luogo dove si svolgono le lezioni non è definito, può essere casa di underhouse, casa di matoupaschat o, che so, un altro posto come una bliblioteca.

Mentre mi era venuto il dubbio che se in francese diciamo: 

"underhouse prend de cours de français _chez_ matoupaschat" 

vuol dire che le lezioni si tengono a casa di matoupaschat.

Però da questo tuo commento:



matoupaschat said:


> Non credo . A scuola, per esempio, diciamo  che la nipotina "est chez Mr ou Mme Untel" per "dans la classe de ...",  anche quando non c'è più veramente un'aula propria dell'insegnante .  "Chez" sarebbe in senso figurato .



deduco che forse non è così.


----------



## matoupaschat

Secondo me, "prendre des cours de français/d'italien cher Mr Untel" non significa _necessariamente _che si svolgono a casa del Sig. Tale . È come se dicessi "presso il Sig.Tale" . Da quanto ho potuto capire, presso si usa anche allo stesso modo e non sempre vuol dire "a casa di..." .
Per fare sul sicuro, la traduzione migliore sarebbe nel tuo caso : "_En 1896 les vip de San Francisco prenaient des leçons de yoga d'un des pionniers de cette discipline"._ Il est tout à fait usuel de dire "Suivre les leçons de quelqu'un" .
Mi dispiace, ma non posso veramente giustificare tutto ciò con la grammatica in mano . Spero che ti basti


----------



## Anaiss

matoupaschat said:


> Secondo me, "prendre des cours de français/d'italien cher Mr Untel" non significa _necessariamente _che si svolgono a casa del Sig. Tale . È come se dicessi "presso il Sig.Tale" . *Da quanto ho potuto capire, presso si usa anche allo stesso modo e non sempre vuol dire "a casa di..." .*
> Per fare sul sicuro, la traduzione migliore sarebbe nel tuo caso : "_En 1896 les vip de San Francisco prenaient des leçons de yoga d'un des pionniers de cette discipline"._ Il est tout à fait usuel de dire "Suivre les leçons de quelqu'un" .
> Mi dispiace, ma non posso veramente giustificare tutto ciò con la grammatica in mano . Spero che ti basti


----------



## underhouse

Mi avete schiarito le idee...grazie a tutti!


----------

